# ANY Cleveland-Akron-Canton Squatters, Trains Hoppers?



## UrbanDebris (Oct 29, 2008)

looking for any squatters, revolutionary types, near the area,. to network, possible relocation. Can't get on here too often. take care.


----------



## spoorprint (Nov 6, 2008)

Akron has a Food Not Bombs chapter, if you can't find it online try through Akron American Friends Service's Committee ( in Cuyahoga Falls).

The Akron info shop folded.
There is a n Anti-Racist Action chapter at Kent State.The y used to meet tuesday nights not sure if thats still true.

The food co-op in downtown Kent might be a place to meet people.


----------



## spoorprint (Nov 20, 2008)

found a link for Akron Food Not Bombs www.akronfnb.org

Not so sure about the Kent food cop as I think of it.Some good people some untrustworthy yuppie liberals.


----------



## incrustwetrust (Dec 1, 2008)

don't know many kids from ohio, but youngstown seems to have so many fucking abandoned houses, many of them with the front door open.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm down in southern Ohio at the moment.


----------



## spoorprint (Feb 12, 2009)

The Akron FNB link is dead, and the last 4 post on there mailing list indicate they ran out of volunteers last spring.


----------



## maxs2009 (Sep 11, 2009)

im in lakewood, which is 5 min west of downtown CLE. lots of places to crash around here. some friendly ppl.


----------



## downhome kid stoney (Sep 16, 2009)

iam bout to head through cleveland


----------



## chemical_warfarex (Oct 11, 2009)

maxs2009 said:


> im in lakewood, which is 5 min west of downtown CLE. lots of places to crash around here. some friendly ppl.



Lakewood's a good area, I live in Eastlake. No places really in Eastlake. Just outside of here though there's some good places depending on how desperate you are.


----------



## metalsquatter (Nov 26, 2009)

We are in Cleveland, currently staying Downtown nowhere on the street.
Looking for any good squats around the Cleveland metro area.


----------



## atomicpunk (Nov 29, 2009)

tons of stuff 2 squat in youngstown.


----------

